
Noise Pollution Is Making the Oceans Unbearable for Underwater Life - goldminer88
https://howwegettonext.com/noise-pollution-is-making-the-oceans-unbearable-for-underwater-life-13c4529e5a
======
eutropia
Part of me hopes that the continued drive to reduce fuel costs on shipping
eventually results in a resurgence of sailing vessels to ship things across
the ocean without noise or greenhouse gas emissions.

~~~
virmundi
Here you go. Sails for modern shipping.
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/environment...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/14/spinning-
sail-reboot-cut-fuel-make-ocean-tankers-greener)

~~~
kardos
amp-free link:
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/14/spinning...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/14/spinning-
sail-reboot-cut-fuel-make-ocean-tankers-greener)

------
loco5niner
Sounds like the Open Office noise pollution problem...

